# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Musafi - Kush di sqarimin e kuptimit te shprehjes Musaf?

## Baptist

Kush nga ata qe quajne veten musliman te forte di te na e spjegoje se cka eshte Musafi? Marre parasysh se nje pjese e kosovareve kurre nuk bene be ne kuran po vetem ne musaf. Cka eshte ky dallim, a jane musliman edhe ata apo mos ka ndonje hile mes tyre?

----------


## iliria e para

Ky eshte ligji "Kushtetuta", ose Kanuni. Keshtu me pat thene nje here nje burr. Ndoshta e dine me mire keta te fese?

----------


## fisniku-student

Betimi i kosovareve ne kete menyre ne Musaf zakonisht shpjegohet nga faktori Injorances sepse ne Islam eshte e ndaluar betimi apo beja ne dikend perpos Allahut..

Me sa kam njohuri Musaf eshte fjal turke qi sheben kuptimit te emrit Kuran apo Kushtetutë,Liber etjjj (nuk jam aq i sigurt)

*Sygjerim*: Baptist trimi po perse nuk e hape kete tem tek komuniteti musliman meqense kerkon pergjigje nga muslimanet,po e ke ahpur kete tem tek nje nenforum aq joserioz dhe perqeshes...

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*zakonisht shpjegohet nga faktori Injorances*

Po injorance eshte...betohu per zotin per diellin,per dheun cdo qe betohesh me turqizma e arabizma  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Betimi i kosovareve ne kete menyre ne Musaf zakonisht shpjegohet nga faktori Injorances sepse ne Islam eshte e ndaluar betimi apo beja ne dikend perpos Allahut..
> 
> Me sa kam njohuri Musaf eshte fjal turke qi sheben kuptimit te emrit Kuran apo Kushtetutë,Liber etjjj (nuk jam aq i sigurt)
> 
> *Sygjerim*: Baptist trimi po perse nuk e hape kete tem tek komuniteti musliman meqense kerkon pergjigje nga muslimanet,po e ke ahpur kete tem tek nje nenforum aq joserioz dhe perqeshes...


Nuk do te mbijetonte 24 ore aty, se e di ti vet. Ti po deshe mund ta bartesh andej. Por une e di qe anetaret e komunitetit e frekuentojne kete neneforum njesoj shpesh.

Dhe po diti dikush, le te na e sqaroje pyetjen. Keto qe keni thene nuk ishin pergjegje por hamendje. E pergjegja do te duhej te ishte pa me e gjere dhe me e perpikte ma merr mendja.

----------


## Baptist

Edhe nje pyetje per ty fisnik pasi hiqesh si nje nder fetaret me te udhezuar ne forum, a ka dallim muslimanizmi prej islamit qe ti po epermend seppe shqiptaret e kesaj feje e quajne veten musliman e jo islamiste?

Ke ndonje pergjegje ne lidhje me kete, sepse eshe plotesisht ne suaza te pyetjes se pare por pa e sqaruar te paren nuk do te dish ta sqarosh as te dyten. Prandaj eshte me mire te sqrohet e para nje here...

----------


## lone_star

Musaf eshte shqiptim i keq i fjales Mushaf (mus-haf, me rrenje sahife qe do te thote flete libri), qe do te thote liber ne arabisht dhe duhet te kete ardhur nga osmanllinjte. I referohet Kur'anit dhe jo ndonje libri tjeter.
Ne turqisht perdoret akoma vecse rralle, brezat e vjeter ndoshta.

Pra kur ndonjeri ben be per mushaf do te thote qe ben be per Kur'an (me ose pa dijenine e tij).

----------


## Baptist

> Musaf eshte shqiptim i keq i fjales Mushaf (mus-haf, me rrenje sahife qe do te thote flete libri), qe do te thote liber ne arabisht dhe duhet te kete ardhur nga osmanllinjte. I referohet Kur'anit dhe jo ndonje libri tjeter.
> Ne turqisht perdoret akoma vecse rralle, brezat e vjeter ndoshta.
> 
> Pra kur ndonjeri ben be per mushaf do te thote qe ben be per Kur'an (me ose pa dijenine e tij).


Per shqiptimin:
Nuk eshte shqiptim i keq i fjales, qe eshte emer, -por varet nga gjuha e populli qe e perdor. Ne jidish sigurisht qe shqiptohet mushaf, sikur qe 'mesia' duhet te shqiptohet 'meshia' por kuptimi i fjales ngelet i njejte.
Per fjale turke:
Nuk eshte fjale turke fare dhe nuk ta ka as lidhjen me te vogel me turqishten per ata qe ende dyshojne se eshte ndonje turqizem aksidental. Perkundrazi eshte fjele e drejte dhe shume e sakte fetare. Ti e ngaterrove gabimisht saife me musaf sepse 'saife esthe fjale e derivuar nga musaife dhe jo e kunderta ; saife eshte fjale shekuj e shekuj me e re se musaf.
Per librin:
Eshte fakt se musaf eshte liber e jo flete libri, eshte pjese libri ose dicka me e vogel se libri. T'i thuash "manifest" eshte teper artificiale por mund te sherbeje sa per ilustrim.
Po nese Musafi nuk eshte Kitab, Qitab apo Qitap, cka eshte njeri, e cka tjetri atehere?

----------


## alibaba

> Edhe nje pyetje per ty fisnik pasi hiqesh si nje nder fetaret me te udhezuar ne forum, *a ka dallim muslimanizmi prej islamit* qe ti po epermend seppe shqiptaret e kesaj feje e quajne veten musliman e jo islamiste?


Sa tumi pej bagle.

----------


## Baptist

jo, po get, ka dallim pak ma te madh po s'po ju kujtohet gjenive te fese qi na lodhen tu i interpretu big-bengat e hamamin e hyres e nuk i dine gjanat elementare fundamentin e fese se tyre po vijne e mi spjegojne mua  efektet e vrojtimeve te "redshiftit" ne kozmos aman edhe ne shkence i rasin hundet ende pa e lexuar as kuranin nje here. Femije qesharak ose fanatike plebej si po thua ti te pa vlere rober te roberve te punesuar nga roberit e te roberuarve per ta roberuar mendjen e njerezve te lire dhe te paperlyer 

Turp i turpit por ata serish verdallisen kryelarte, si papagalle qe s'dinje cfare lasin por bejne sikur flasin dicka me kuptim  - une per vete nuk kisha per te hyre me ne forum prej turpit te madh sikur te mos e dija kete pergjegje. Kjo eshte me qesharake se kur te shitet per poet nje njeri qe ende nuk e di Alfabetin hej!!!

----------


## lone_star

> Per shqiptimin:
> Nuk eshte shqiptim i keq i fjales, qe eshte emer, -por varet nga gjuha e populli qe e perdor. Ne jidish sigurisht qe shqiptohet mushaf, sikur qe 'mesia' duhet te shqiptohet 'meshia' por kuptimi i fjales ngelet i njejte.
> Per fjale turke:
> Nuk eshte fjale turke fare dhe nuk ta ka as lidhjen me te vogel me turqishten per ata qe ende dyshojne se eshte ndonje turqizem aksidental. Perkundrazi eshte fjele e drejte dhe shume e sakte fetare. Ti e ngaterrove gabimisht saife me musaf sepse 'saife esthe fjale e derivuar nga musaife dhe jo e kunderta ; saife eshte fjale shekuj e shekuj me e re se musaf.
> Per librin:
> Eshte fakt se musaf eshte liber e jo flete libri, eshte pjese libri ose dicka me e vogel se libri. T'i thuash "manifest" eshte teper artificiale por mund te sherbeje sa per ilustrim.
> Po nese Musafi nuk eshte Kitab, Qitab apo Qitap, cka eshte njeri, e cka tjetri atehere?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushaf (Artikulli i wikipedias eshte me referenca, prandaj e solla)

Shiko more baptist (patric i nderuar). Une ju pergjigja ketij postimi se e dija se cdo te thote sepse di edhe Arabisht edhe Turqisht. Di edhe pak Yiddish sepse ate gjuhe e flasin ne shtepine e te fejuares sime. Me hamendje nuk do thoja gje.
Kurse ti nga cfare ke shkruar tregon se nuk di asnjeren (qe eshte komplet ne rregull se asnjera nuk eshte lingua franca tani). 
Vecse ti nuk ditke as ca gjera elementare nga kultura e pergjithshme qe duhet ti dish po te kesh kryer shkollen e mesme ose po te shohesh televizor nja nje here ne jave.

S'e marr vesh pse e ke perzier Yiddish ketu vecse as fjala mushaf  e as fjala mesia nuk eshte ne ate gjuhe, sa per dijenine tende Yiddish eshte nje gjuhe e formuar vone, pas shekullit te 10'te; perzjerje e Gjermanishtes me Hebraishten.

Se ke mesuar ti ne klase te gjashte per plebenjte dhe patricat (ose se ke pare filma me gladiatore  :buzeqeshje: ) nuk te ben ty detyrimisht me te zgjuar e me te ditur se te tjeret, sidomos nuk justifikon ti ofendosh. 

Shumica e myslimaneve  qe nuk jane arabisht-foles nuk e dine kuptimin e kesaj fjale dhe kjo nuk eshte problem; kjo eshte fjale qe perdoret shume rralle. Dhe sidomos nuk ka te beje me themelet e fese Islame.

'Pordhet e medhaja grisin breket e raja' thote nje shprehje e vjeter elbasanase. Po c'tu besh ca bythpalareve qe s'kane as breke te veshin e vijne te na shesin pordhe? Shpresojme qe populli yne i urte dhe liridashes te prodhoje nje fjale te urte edhe per kete fenomen...

----------


## Baptist

He more debil nuk te vjen keq te te kategorizoj nje shkalle me lart se kreten apo jo?
Pse po i rrase hundet me thelle ne muut se sa qe i ke. per tu cifutet dhe hebrejte qenkan popuj te ndryshem - po ik orer mos fol budallaqe se kush te lexon ty aman shko pordhu me wikipeida ti

----------


## lone_star

Kush tha qe hebrenjte dhe cifutet jane popuj te ndryshem?

Mushaf a e mesove se cdo te thote? Pergjigjen ta kishte dhe edhe Fisniku me lart ne fakt.
Sic e shikon nuk ka ndonje kuptim misterioz ne lidhje me Atlantiden ose Thotin e lashte  o i ndrituri patric me copy paste nonsense latinisht qe s'di te shkruash as shqipen mire!

----------


## Baptist

O ik mos u bej qesharak pse a ti u bere te ma mesosh mua wikipedian a? 
Se s'paskam ditur une te hulumtoj e si te hulumtoj internetin, vec paskam mbetur te me mesosh ti?
ik kur sdi gje mos fol kot mos spamirat. 

Me duket se e kam specifikuar qarte "le te pergjigjen: Ata qe dijne dicka - jo ata qe nuk dijne gje!"

----------


## Dragut

> Baptist trimi po perse nuk e hape kete tem tek komuniteti musliman meqense kerkon pergjigje nga muslimanet,po e ke ahpur kete tem tek nje nenforum aq joserioz dhe perqeshes...


Muhamad _ue lecami il salame_ ka thon "mos bo ironi me tjetrin kur ke ul patallonat".

----------


## Baptist

dmth:
* -NUK DINI !!!*

o besimtar te mjere, -nuk dini cfare eshte beja ne Musaf e doni te dini bene ne Kuran, e pretendoni se dini cfare kene thene kur keni bere be ne Allah. 

ky quhet huliganizem, rugaceri, patetizem fanatik dhe rruge e sigurte per ne ferr jo vetem per besimtaret musliman kuptohet se ne te njejtin nivel te dijes jane edhe besimtaret e riteve tjera qe betohen se dijne kujt i luten dhe cfare eshe ajo. Turp!

Pastaj marrin guximin te interpretojne edhe shkencat astronomike madje, kur nuk dijne dallimin as mes bukes e kulacit...-turp, i madh bile!

----------


## lone_star

http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedri_Dedja

Ky Bedriu ka shkruar edhe 'Heroizmat e Fatbardh Pikaloshit'. Ta keshilloj!

----------


## Baptist

O lone star, lere ti Bedri Bedjen, une ju pyes juve, ju nuk dini - a ka dicka qe ju dini?

----------


## lone_star

Baptist, une e shkrojta njehere se cdo te thote mushaf. Ti nuk je dakord me shpjegimin tim ne rregull atehere na e sill ti nje shpjegim me te mire te argumentuar. Ne dije e shkence nuk behen me demokraci shumica e gjerave.

Une po te them qe nuk ka ndonje kuptim misterioz ose te lashte, musaf=mushaf='libri i Kur'anit fizikisht' rrjedh nga arabishtja, e ne ate betohen edhe kosovaret. Mua kjo me duket e qarte fare, pa nevoje per komplikime...

Ti nuk na the ku e kundershton ti ate qe thashe une. Pa na dhene ndonje argument te mire une mund te supozoj qe ja fut kot.

Kush eshte ne qe s'dime asgje? Dhe ti kush je? Kush ti ka dhene keto kompetenca?

----------


## halil_gostivari

> dmth:
> * -NUK DINI !!!*
> 
> o besimtar te mjere, -nuk dini cfare eshte beja ne Musaf e doni te dini bene ne Kuran, e pretendoni se dini cfare kene thene kur keni bere be ne Allah. 
> 
> ky quhet huliganizem, rugaceri, patetizem fanatik dhe rruge e sigurte per ne ferr jo vetem per besimtaret musliman kuptohet se ne te njejtin nivel te dijes jane edhe besimtaret e riteve tjera qe betohen se dijne kujt i luten dhe cfare eshe ajo. Turp!
> 
> Pastaj marrin guximin te interpretojne edhe shkencat astronomike madje, kur nuk dijne dallimin as mes bukes e kulacit...-turp, i madh bile!


po hajde o ti i dituri na shpjego pra se na nuk dime he mor se na lodhe, jam tu prit qe sa koh e sje tu na tregu a valle se din as ti . he pra se na cmende o galileo galilei.

----------

